# Non-Resident Disregard



## drakedill (Sep 4, 2006)

Hunted friday night with some college buddies around the Devils Lake area for mallards. Found a wheat stubble field between two sloughs holding 5 - 10,0000 mallards etc. Immediately Non - Residents begin the circling of the field. Needless to say we limited in no time hunting IN THE FIELD.

Saturday Morning I was back in the field with 7 other college buddies. We killed an eight man limit and were out of the field by 815AM. The same trucks who scouted the field the night before showed up at around 6 AM. We told them we would prefer they don't set up in the field unless they hunted with us...

Needless to say the non residents set up in the adjacent field... which was posted. They had no permission. As we left the field Sat morning they headed straight for the roosts which held the mallards.. they jumped and shot them. After scouting this morning there is no sign of a mallard anywhere near this area.

The moral to the story is no one has any business hunting water for puddle ducks. This is the roost and the home for the ducks. And secondly if you are an arrogant non resident game hog prick with Wisconsin plates stay home and eat some cheese.

As a non resident in other states I try to obey rules, laws, and be as obedient as possible. Maybe others should try this too. It's sad that a group of twenty year olds have to preach this message and sing Kum By Ah around the campfire.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL, I have no doubt there are plenty of ND residents that would behaved the same way in ND and while visiting other states. Your preaching needs to be focused at society in general. Many people today just don't care about the "other guy," whether its another hunter or a land owner. It's all about me, me, me... sad!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You make some good points, but jump shooting is a legitimate and probably the most physically demanding way to take puddle ducks. 
Brawn over brains in this case can be an effective, enjoyable, way to take ducks.....use to do a lot of it in my younger years.

BTW...sleeri is right on!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

At least they knew they were messing things up and waited until you left :lol:


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Drakedill, thanks for your opinion of how I should hunt ducks. However, please do not be offended when I ignore your ranting and hunt mallards and other puddlers over water. That is the way I like to hunt ducks. If I can hunt geese over water, so much the better. It sounds to me like you had a great 2 days of hunting. I congratulate you on that, however to post something like this only makes you look foolish and greedy. Last time I checked, nobody owns wildlife and the non-residents have just as much right to hunt those birds as you do. They paid for their liscense just as you did. As far as the birds being gone, they move all the time. How do you know they didn't move on their own? I have jumped mallards off the same slough for 7 days straight, threw my decoys out, and they came right back every day. Please explain to me why these mallards didn't leave. It would really be nice if hunters would pay attention to their own hunting and not what the next guy is doing. As a landowner, I hear the same complaints and gripes every year and frankly it's not what I want my kids hearing about hunting. As a matter of fact, I have way, way, way more problems with residents than I do with non-residents. When a vehicle comes into my place a resident plate gets much more scrutiny than a non-resident plate. I know the non-resident will hunt and then leave in a day or two. Non-residents don't dump deer carcasses, beer cans, old appliances, and anything else they don't want in my ditches all year round. Residents do, and then ask to hunt. What's up with that? So in closing, I plan on hunting mallards over water as often as I can and I hope everyone else hunts the way they want to and has a safe and enjoyable experience. Good luck everyone.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the way Bug Guy thinks. Also dont forget that there are quite a few military members stationed in Nodak especially in the Minot and Grandforks areas. Alot of us keep our out of state plates on our vehicles so dont judge us just by our vehicles.


----------



## max73 (Oct 1, 2009)

I second that Bug Guy!

Have fun hunting everyone, no matter what part of the world you are from.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree I love hunting in the water just as much as I do in the field. Im not trying to point fingers or sound foolish but this weekend my hunting buddies and I saw 3 different roost being busted and they were all non-residents but yes I kno residents do it too but its just the fact that they show up and bust some of the roosts just kind of bothers me a little bit and im not trying to rant and rave but thats just my two cents and hope I didnt offend anybody


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Bug Guy said:


> Drakedill, thanks for your opinion of how I should hunt ducks. However, please do not be offended when I ignore your ranting and hunt mallards and other puddlers over water. That is the way I like to hunt ducks. If I can hunt geese over water, so much the better. It sounds to me like you had a great 2 days of hunting. I congratulate you on that, however to post something like this only makes you look foolish and greedy. Last time I checked, nobody owns wildlife and the non-residents have just as much right to hunt those birds as you do. They paid for their liscense just as you did. As far as the birds being gone, they move all the time. How do you know they didn't move on their own? I have jumped mallards off the same slough for 7 days straight, threw my decoys out, and they came right back every day. Please explain to me why these mallards didn't leave. It would really be nice if hunters would pay attention to their own hunting and not what the next guy is doing. As a landowner, I hear the same complaints and gripes every year and frankly it's not what I want my kids hearing about hunting. As a matter of fact, I have way, way, way more problems with residents than I do with non-residents. When a vehicle comes into my place a resident plate gets much more scrutiny than a non-resident plate. I know the non-resident will hunt and then leave in a day or two. Non-residents don't dump deer carcasses, beer cans, old appliances, and anything else they don't want in my ditches all year round. Residents do, and then ask to hunt. What's up with that? So in closing, I plan on hunting mallards over water as often as I can and I hope everyone else hunts the way they want to and has a safe and enjoyable experience. Good luck everyone.


 :beer: Great post! :beer:


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey waterfowler7, as you seem to be a knowledgeable and open type of person based on your post. What is this whole roost thing about? I have been hunting ducks for 20+ years and still don't understand this concept. To me it is 1. I am going duck hunting...2. find ducks......3. Kill ducks....

What am I missing and no I am not trying to be a smarta$$. I really don't understand this roost thing. Ducks fly around and generally go from north to south during the season. When do they make roosts and what constitutes a roost? It seems to me, based on the posts and other information, that any body of water that ducks sit on during the day and if it is close to where some field hunters want to hunt it is a roost. I don't buy that for a moment. If anyone can define this for me I would really appreciate it because if I can identify a roost I will not hunt there. I can kill ducks in lots of other places, but the definition is very vague. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

A roost is the water the ducks and geese use to sleep on over night. During the day the jump from water to field and back and forth. So yes there are certain waters that should be left alone if you want the ducks to stay in that general area. See if they are not bothered they will stick around longer. But if their roost is jumped they will move to find a different piece of water, which could be far away from the area you hunt. I don't know how people can duck hunt without understanding everything about the game they are going after. These are the people who are jumping the roosts!! Do your home work then go hunting.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well what we consider a roost is where there are usually a couple thousand or so birds and they dont just congregate there but its where they go day in and day out for more than just a couple days its where a large number of birds go for the most part of the season before migrating south. Some people may see it differently i guess but thats what we consider a roost, hope this was a little helpful to you


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Wingmaster, I am trying to do my homework, but I am trying to understand what to look for. Every slough I know has ducks sitting on it all the time. What differentiates a roost from other water?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's the water the ducks and geese use mainly to sleep on over night where they are safe from predators. Usually it's a bigger body of water in the area, but not all the time. There will be several roosts early in the fall. If you see a ton of ducks landing on a water right at sun down that is their roost. If nobody bothers them when they are landing there, they will stay there. Then they get up in the morning and fly to different fields and smaller bodies of water. They jump back and forth and then come back to the water the slept on the night before(if they haven't been jumped off of it). The cycle repeats. You just have to get out in the area you hunt and watch where they go just before dark. That's their roost.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Bug Guy said:


> Wingmaster, I am trying to do my homework, but I am trying to understand what to look for. Every slough I know has ducks sitting on it all the time. What differentiates a roost from other water?


everyone's definition of a roost will be a little different. Typically a roost is where the birds go in the evening and stay for the night. Most of the time they are the larger sloughs and water.

They go to these places because they feel safe there. A lot of ducks throughout the day will use smaller and more shallow sloughs to transition to and mill about their day.

One of the main reasons people blow up at other people for busting roosts is because hunters go to the water in the wee early morning to set up and scare the birds out of the water. This obviously makes the birds not feel quite as safe anymore. Its more smart when hunting water like this to go hunt the water after the birds have left to the fields for the morning. Then they can naturally come back to the water and you can shoot your birds, be happy, get out of there, and still let other birds come back to the water to feel safe. But when you go in the morning and bust them all out of there, there's less likely of a chance that a lot of the birds will come back

my :2cents:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I am pretty sure the NR's are going to keep coming back every year and there is nothing you or anybody else can do about it. The only answer i can think of is to outlaw hunting in Nodak. then we will all be the NR's in everybody elses state and they can complain about us.


----------



## drakedill (Sep 4, 2006)

In regards to all...

Sorry to make my rant so mean spirited.

Here were the points I am making...

1) First and foremost all of us need to be stewards of our state resources and handle them gently. We live in a state where we have a "paradise" of game. Let's keep it that way.

2) Non- Residents or anybody else for that matter have no business hunting posted land without permission... as I saw three times this weekend. I hope they are prosecuted properly.

3) Roost busting is not proper. Especially when its from lazy ppl who do not put in the time to find a field to hunt. Otherwise hunt water all you want... die of a heart attack... and piss alot of ppl off. I'll be indifferent for conversation's sake.

Go out, have fun, first and foremost introduce a young person to the sport and enjoy! At 20 years old that's what I strive for. Good luck to everyone out duck hunting!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Too bad the cheez heads opted not to join your group, you could have had 12 or 15 bubbas in one field! That would be a quick way to scare the ducks out of your area...roost or not!

Jump shooting puddle ducks takes skill & effort??? Can't agree with that statement.

uke:


----------

